# how long does your horses shoe last?



## VelvetsAB

_It is going to all depend on what the shoe is made of and what type of ground the horse is going over. For a trail horse, you might be able to reuse your shoes several times before they are not good to put back on._

_Aluminum will wear out faster on surfaces like stone dust, but is much lighter, and I believe cheaper, then say a steel shoe._

_If you are generally going over softer surfaces and not gravel, you could stick with the horses being barefoot and just getting trims. _

_Getting shoes put on is going to be more expensive then getting a trim, but I expect that you already knew that. There is no right or wrong answer to this. It is up to you and possibly what your farrier thinks. _


----------



## Buckcherry

Totally agree with velvetsAb
My farrier always says if they are sound with out shoes to keep it that way and I prefer it because its cheaper.


----------



## tinyliny

Our horses are shod, though some are barefoot. Mac is super tenderfooted. He has big feet but the farrier said because they don't have enough "dome", he feels every stone. His shoes last about 7 weeks on average.


----------



## down2earth1928

thats about how long i was thinking.


----------



## Izz

On average our horses will wear their shoes for 6-8 weeks but one of the horses never seem to hold the shoes for more than say 4-5 weeks, then he loses one off the shoes and shortly after a second shoe too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree with Velvet on everything except, aluminum shoes usually cost more than plain steel shoes.


----------



## mls

How long does the shoe last or how long between resets?

Our shoes typically last at least 12-16 weeks. If the shoe is not worn thin, the farrier will reset it. We reset at 6-8 weeks.


----------



## down2earth1928

ok,thanks


----------



## Ladytrails

I reset (steel) shoes every 6-7 weeks, they last for one reset (12-14 weeks total). They are discarded not so much because the shoes wear out per se, but because of the wear and tear on the nail holes in the shoes. Over time the nail holes enlarge so that the shoe can't be properly reset and clinched tight. 

You might think about boots - there are lots of brands (Cavallo simple boot is one) that can be put on just when you want to ride, & they last hundreds of trail miles. A full set of boots is about $250-280 depending on the brand, and will pay for themselves in 2-3 shoeings (based on farrier prices here in the Midwest).


----------



## down2earth1928

thanks for the info i will check into them


----------



## BWolters

My horse requires shoes on the fronts, when I first got him the shoes had to be reset every 4-5 days, but now we have him on steel shoes with clips and they last the 6 weeks. Cost me 90 bucks a set... stay barefoot if you can


----------



## GreyRay

$90? Holy smokes! Its only $50 to get brand new shoes with drill tack, and have them put on. For one of the belgians!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

GreyRay said:


> $90? Holy smokes! Its only $50 to get brand new shoes with drill tack, and have them put on. For one of the belgians!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Farrier/trimmer fees do very greatly depending on where you are located. I know from past posts there are others who pay $50 like was mentioned and there are areas that a good price for steel fronts only, no pads or studs or such, is $100.

It does not good to compare prices here unless you are comparing with someone in the same area.

Grey, considering you are in (or moving to, but I thought you already moved) a pretty pricey area of the world it is hard to believe there is a farrier there that will work for that price.


----------



## GreyRay

The horses are still in Indiana. I have no clue what the costs are in VA... Guess we will find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

Ya 90 bucks is cheaper, my farrier has been doing this for 30 years. There was one guy who quoted me 250!!!!!! just for the fronts hahah another 50 to trim the backs!


----------



## equestrian

Bourbon is barefoot behind and has shoes in front. He gets trimmed and gets new shoes every 6 weeks.


----------



## wild_spot

Mine are barefoot and I have a front pair of Easyboot Gloves for each of them when we ride in rough country. Works out much cheaper than shoes in the long run!


----------



## down2earth1928

It s $75 here in arkansas


----------



## Painted Horse

I've never been able to reset steel shoes. I get 8 weeks out of shoe job. The steel shoes are always too thin to reset.

I usually keep my horses barefoot. Only putting shoes on the roughest of work.


----------



## rum4

Mine are barefoot and have no issues and we ride everything from sand to mountains. If they are having no issues then I reccommend you keep them barefoot. I had asked a clinician about shoeing and he said if you don't have to then don't


----------



## traildancer

I get them shod at 8 weeks. No resets because I wear them out. One time the farrier removed the shoe and it broke in half!


----------



## Elana

I rode my horse daily and had to shoe every 6 weeks. Eight weeks was too long and I NEVER had a horse that comfortably went 8 weeks. I also rode so much (and part of this was on paved roads) that the shoes wore out and could not be reset (I rode a LOT).

I learned how to shoe my own horses too. I shod them and reset.. did the boreum (when I used it) and everything until I was injured (not injured from shoping the horse). I could not shoe my own horses after that and had to hire it done. I still would reset a lost shoe. 

Shoes were the most expensive part of horse ownership, but I rode so much they had the be shod.


----------

